# Windows 10 latest update - problems and fixes



## Mirannan (May 21, 2018)

Microsoft just released a major update (which took hours, but that isn't germane right now) and, as usual, created some problems in the process. The first one (on my laptop, not this machine) was turning off the sound. A visit to the troubleshooter, followed by a reboot, fixed that.

Rather more troublesome, after the update this machine wouldn't go to sleep after not being used for a while. After a bit of google-fu, I discovered that the way to solve this (worked for me, anyway) was to go into power settings/change plan/change advanced power settings and have a look at the sleep settings. It turns out that Windows 10 doesn't like having both hibernation and hybrid sleep enabled. Disable hybrid sleep, and the problem goes away. 

Just thought this might be useful...


----------



## 2DaveWixon (May 22, 2018)

I really appreciate that you told us about this...I need all the help I can get with tech, and it's nice to have techie friends.


----------



## BigBadBob141 (May 26, 2018)

Come back Windows 7, all is forgiven!!!


----------



## tinkerdan (May 26, 2018)

Every major win 10 update has taken hours and when finished all of my user modified settings get set back to defaults.
This is why I started saving themes and my own power schemes so I can reload those when the egregious Microsoft changes it all.
This last time it even blanked out the custom screen image I have so I'm glad I have custom settings that I can reload.

At work every update there is a pain and I have some company bluetooth devices that I have to communicate with and if I haven't done a recent update microsoft does something to the bluetooth and serial ports that prevents communication until I do the update.

I wish the would give you messages about their egregious activities in that message center rather than the inane messages that they do give.

Just tell us; we just shut down all peripherals until you reboot and update.
Just tell us: We just reset all your settings back to factory defaults.
Just tell us: We just charged your credit card....


----------



## REBerg (Jul 22, 2018)




----------



## Happy Joe (Oct 10, 2018)

W10 has had issues with wake-up/sleep and power settings since before I participated in the beta (pre-release)...
Just one of the reasons that I will stick with W7 until I switch to Linux...(or, heaven forbid; Apple...)
I should probably dust off some of the W10 dual boot systems and let them updated just so I can laugh at how much worse the updates have made W10...

Enjoy!


----------



## Av Demeisen (Oct 10, 2018)

Happy Joe said:


> One of the reasons that I will stick with W7 until I switch to Linux...(or, heaven forbid; Apple...)


macOS Mojave 10.14.0 giving me very few problems. Usually, I migrate much later on.


----------



## scarpelius (Oct 30, 2018)

Happy Joe said:


> W10 has had issues with wake-up/sleep and power settings since before I participated in the beta (pre-release)...
> Just one of the reasons that I will stick with W7 until I switch to Linux...(or, heaven forbid; Apple...)
> I should probably dust off some of the W10 dual boot systems and let them updated just so I can laugh at how much worse the updates have made W10...
> 
> Enjoy!


I have the same thoughts on switching to Linux after Windows 7 is too obsolete.


----------



## Happy Joe (Oct 31, 2018)

I may complain about W10, but it seems to work well enough for most users...
(still not temped to switch though).
(need to completely update the newest old computers running W7 so they can serve me for the next 5+ years after support is completely terminated...

Enjoy!


----------



## REBerg (Oct 31, 2018)

I've been running Windows 10 for just over 2 years, and I have experienced far fewer issues than I expected.
The worst that has happened is losing my Bluetooth connectivity following an update. Taking the computer back to the restore point just prior to the update fixed the problem.
Most of the updates download and install when the computer is not being used. I rarely notice that the system has been updated unless Microsoft insists on telling me and offering a tour of the new features.


----------



## scarpelius (Oct 31, 2018)

I do not like W10 for the shameless spam (for god sake, don't spam me on the Start menu), hiding features, pushing down my throat the speech engine which I will never ever use, but I cant disable, force me to use online storage when my computer have 4TB of disks and generally trying to be an "intelligent" tin can. 
I need computer to obey not to suggest anything or to spy on me.


----------



## reiver33 (Oct 31, 2018)

I use a front-end emulator so my PC looks like Windows 7


----------



## Parson (Nov 1, 2018)

My "favorite" update* which now requires me to sign in on my computer using my microsoft password. --- That is a fairly difficult and fairly secure one which is way too much for my home computer. Sigh!

*I'm assuming an update from Windows 10, but I could be wrong about that. --- Besides that, not really many problems at all. ---- But I lived through 95.... shudder!!


----------

